# Wow, I am so ignorant... MS2 V3.0



## The Python (Aug 1, 2007)

You guys talk way over my head most of the time. :facepalm:
I am sure the information I need is in the numerous pages of posts and instructions I have 
read in the last two months, but I have come to the realization that I am not smart enough in the 
circuit board lingo/complex electronic/logic controller stuff to understand it.

Sooooo, forgive my ignorance and if you want to reply-thanks
I hate posting unless it is in regards to my experience, and may help other builders.
Hopefully others may get answers from this thread. here goes--

engine: 1995 ABA OBD1 in a Golf
turbo, no IC (-$) for now, stock everything else.
installing Megasquirt2 V3.0 
Goal: a running car

start off with a pic or two for A.D.D. folks...






First issue: temperature sensor. there are two on the housing. I have seen one recent poster say to use the 4 pin one. Is the other needed? Are both sets of pins on the 4pin sensor the same? in other words, are there two identical outputs from this sensor? does it matter which i hook up to the MS2?

Second issue: wasted spark. this involves multiple doses of my ignorance, so beware.
-there are so many 4 output coils to choose from. Should I get one from a Beetle? A Saturn? A GM? A Mitsubishi? For simplicity, this is not a race car and will likely never get on a dyno, do I want a pack with "igniters" or "amplifiers"? Should I do the bypass mod on a GM pack and use it?
I am pretty sure I do not want a Ford, as they have the EDIS stuff in it correct?

Third and main issue at the moment: What the hell can my MS2 do? I was excited before I bought it because reading the DIYautotune description in the FAQs it seemed like it could plug right up to run distributor-less with the stock VR sensor. However, the more I read, it seems like I may not have a BIP circuit or enough BIP circuits to do so. I only see one output for ignition control on the wiring diagram (below)


all the 4 ouptput packs I have seen have more than one wire connector on them. Where does the rest come from??

To make things more confusing, my board has a modification that I cannot seem to identify. I have Googled the readable numbers from the locations with numbers, but Images I see do not match mine.


the long wire connects IGBTIN to JS10(IGN)
the short one connects an unnamed corner of the blue track (next to IAC1A) to an unnamed teminal point by the wiring connector edge.

Does this modification change my wiring diagram? How so? Does this help me go wasted spark or hinder me? Do I even have a BIP on my board? None of the 3-pronged things on the heat sink edge have BIP written on them...I thought this board was good to go from the factory?
I have a jumper (JP5) that is bypassed. Why? 

FML:facepalm:
If i need to just pack it up and send it off to be examined just tell me. I don't like asking for advice for free, but I am very frustrated.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

To answer your first question, yes you could use one of the 2 outputs on the 4 pin coolant sensor I don't think it matters which one but pins 1 and 3 are what the factory ecu uses ( 3 is sensor ground 1 is signal).

Second issue: waste spark- It doesn't look to me as if the board is currently modded for it. The jumper from JS10 to IGBTIN is the standard setup for single coil. As far as coil packs go I like a GM coil modified to direct coil control with 2 BIP373s: This is how you do it :http://www.diyautotune.com/diysotm/diysotm_2009-12.html

If you need help/ want the board correctly modified for waste spark PM me or need_a_VR6 either of us could do it easily for you.


----------



## The Python (Aug 1, 2007)

*Thank you sir, for the information*. :thumbup::thumbup: 

I am researching the necessary changes to get me wasted spark control.

I did go to the auto parts store and look at the different coils. the GM ones do not come with the base that can be modified, would a Neon 4 output coil pack work? there are 3 connectors on it, and it is a good price. 

I left some blank terminals on my homemade fuse/relay board for the coil control. how many wires are involved? I have seen 4 on a diagram for wasted spark, but I am not sure if it is consistent with how my board will be set up.
here's my board:


Is 4 terminals enough?

Here's the diagram I saw:


If this is correct for what I want, then I would assume the Neon coil's 3 pins are 
1-cylinders 1&3
2-cylinders 2&4
3-12v+

that would be easy.... 

the page in the Megamanual on which I was reading about this addressed mainly dual spark, so I was not real sure about my application. still reading......


----------



## The Python (Aug 1, 2007)

...................
Is this right?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

The pics dont show up on my phone, so sorry for missing some info. 

You will want to fire 1/4 and 2/3 together. Any coil with 3 connection wires will work, but keep in mind you will need plug wires with ends that fit. Also as Jeff said you will need anither BIP. 

I have used the AEG coil before and it works well enough. No BIPs required, but other mods to use led outputs directly. The best part is stock plug wires work. 

The stock crank sensor works, just make sure your jumpers are tachselect to vrin and vrout to tsel.


----------



## The Python (Aug 1, 2007)

need_a_VR6 said:


> The pics dont show up on my phone, so sorry for missing some info.
> 
> You will want to fire 1/4 and 2/3 together. Any coil with 3 connection wires will work, but keep in mind you will need plug wires with ends that fit. Also as Jeff said you will need anither BIP.
> *cool:thumbup: I think I will go this route*
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

You got it, but dont forget to factor in the cost/hassle of new wires or ends.

Yes, the optoin/out would be for a hall setup.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Paul has a good point with wire ends. Either way dont dismiss gm ls2 coils. Supposed to be the hottest sparking factory coil right now, and unlike vag coils they are of very high quality.


----------



## The Python (Aug 1, 2007)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I have used the AEG coil before and it works well enough. No BIPs required, but other mods to use led outputs directly. The best part is stock plug wires work.
> 
> .



Ok, well maybe I should research this option as well. I am not in a hurry, so might as well. 


:thumbup:


----------

